# IzMech MP-412



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I ran across an article on a website called "Modern Firearms And Ammunition", http://worldguns.ru/main-e.htm about an interesting revolver called an "IzMech MP-412". It's a polymer framed, top break, .357 mag, made in Russia. Apparently they were only made a few years. They were designed for the U.S. market, but because of the Clinton/ Yeltsin no-trade agreement, they never made it here, but were sold in Europe. It said that they never caught on, so production stopped on them. 
Has anyone ever seen or heard of these guns? If so, can one be had, and for how much?
I thought that with the world wide coverage of this forum, someone should know something.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep the Russian's made one. Here's a link to some info on it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP-412_Rex_revolver


----------

